# Cheap copycat Lewis Winch, original made by Cannon.



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Who knew?
Did they recently buy Lewis Winch off the inventor?

*edit* Nah, different Cannon to the bar manufacturers


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 25, 2017)

Who knew there was a copycat Lewis Winch sold by Powerhouse log splitters:

http://www.powerhouselogsplitters.com/home/chainsawWinch

Copycat is much cheaper but what is the quality like:
https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-L...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V71S1MH74S1QP7WKQ5RS


----------

